# Fish order



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Have you guys ever been disappointed in a fish that you ordered in line?

I just ordered 5 Enantiopus Kelisa from a site sponsor and I paid $29 Each 4 arrived fine but one arrived almost black and isn't going more than a foot from one side of the tank. 

Also when I ordered the fish they said 2m 3f and when they arrived they looked like 3m 2f. Since 3 of them have the yellow lips.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've ordered 100s of fish online and over 10 years I can count the # of DOA or even fish that died within 24 hours on my fingers. It's all in the vendor.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya I know it's all in the vendor.

I read up on the reviews for this vendor and they were all mainly good.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Call or E-mail the vendor. See what their policies are. If they are reputable, they (should) maybe willing to help.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya I've been emailing them and they say that there's nothing they can do because they only cover DOA and not of a fish arrives sick/not ok.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

They say if I want to kill it and send a picture of it dead I can take the credit for the fish on my next order.

But I'm not one to kill fish unless they are hurt so much that they won't live.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Cichlid boy said:


> They say if I want to kill it and send a picture of it dead I can take the credit for the fish on my next order.


That is so wrong in too many ways.


----------

